# Need Advice - What Bindings to Get With Med-Soft Flex Board/Stiff Boots



## emc19 (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't know anything about the boot you mentioned but I think the bindings would be fine for where you're at right now. Looks like they're on the softer side for a medium flex binding which is good since you've still got some learning to do. They'd be usable in the park or the rest of the mountain, get em and look at upgrading as you progress.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I really like fairly stiff boots and I usually compensate for that by going with a binding on the softer side. Your mileage may vary, that's just my preferred setup.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

what's your weight?

I know for me I need med bindings for a flexible bindings b/c of weight.


----------



## bigred (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for the advice so far guys! I weight about 180lbs.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

I have nothing bad to say about those choices but I would look at the Rossi Templar for what you want to do. I haven't ridden the Tour but it's rated noodle soft. Templar is a solid intermediate board, very cheap on sale, and more suited to learning carving and riding groomers. Higher quality base as well. $150 at evo outlet. Check the reviews on goodride and angrysnowboarder. I keep pushing it on intermediates and they love it.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

jtg said:


> I have nothing bad to say about those choices but I would look at the Rossi Templar for what you want to do. I haven't ridden the Tour but it's rated noodle soft. Templar is a solid intermediate board, very cheap on sale, and more suited to learning carving and riding groomers. Higher quality base as well. $150 at evo outlet. Check the reviews on goodride and angrysnowboarder. I keep pushing it on intermediates and they love it.


He said he just bought a board and is asking for binding advice for that board.
Why are you now telling him to get a different board and giving no input on the bindings for the board he just bought?:dizzy:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> I have nothing bad to say about those choices but I would look at the Rossi Templar for what you want to do. I haven't ridden the Tour but it's rated noodle soft. Templar is a solid intermediate board, very cheap on sale, and more suited to learning carving and riding groomers. Higher quality base as well. $150 at evo outlet. Check the reviews on goodride and angrysnowboarder. I keep pushing it on intermediates and they love it.


Templar is pretty damn noodle soft. Bought one, took 3 laps on it, sold it. Good beginner/intermediate board, but it's not at all what Rossi makes it out to be. 6/10 flex my ass.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> He said he just bought a board and is asking for binding advice for that board.
> Why are you now telling him to get a different board and giving no input on the bindings for the board he just bought?:dizzy:


Oh shit I can't read. In that case enjoy your board  I thought he was asking about bindings and board and had not purchased yet.



linvillegorge said:


> Templar is pretty damn noodle soft. Bought one, took 3 laps on it, sold it. Good beginner/intermediate board, but it's not at all what Rossi makes it out to be. 6/10 flex my ass.


I dunno how you'd call it a noodle, but I'd say definitely mid. That's why I said intermediate. Keep in mind the Rossi XV is rated as 11 flex in the nose. So it's all relative. Most companies who say "6" flex are basically rating them out of 8. They say 10, but never give anything a 9 or 10  Also depends if you're talking about torsional, nose, or tail.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

jtg said:


> Oh shit I can't read. In that case enjoy your board  I thought he was asking about bindings and board and had not purchased yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno how you'd call it a noodle, but I'd say definitely mid. That's why I said intermediate. Keep in mind the Rossi XV is rated as 11 flex in the nose. So it's all relative. Most companies who say "6" flex are basically rating them out of 8. They say 10, but never give anything a 9 or 10  Also depends if you're talking about torsional, nose, or tail.



I think Linville bought the 158 and I think he mentioned he weighs ~200lbs. Templar 158cm would feel noodley for someone who weighs ~200lbs. I think Rossi's max weight recommendation for Templar 158cm is 185lbs.

I have the 155cm and I weigh 155lbs and it feels softer side of medium to me. Especially the nose.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

jtg said:


> I dunno how you'd call it a noodle, but I'd say definitely mid. That's why I said intermediate. Keep in mind the Rossi XV is rated as 11 flex in the nose. So it's all relative. Most companies who say "6" flex are basically rating them out of 8. They say 10, but never give anything a 9 or 10  Also depends if you're talking about torsional, nose, or tail.


Templar is crazy soft for a supposed mid flex board. Felt softer than my old broken in NS Evo of the same length and nowhere near as damp.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

I love to carve and ride soft/med flex board too.

I really liked the burton Malavitas and just switched to Flow's NX2-AT.

Using Burton driver X boots.

NX2-AT is a great interface for carving. Evidence A:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMziK7kfDZY


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Templar is crazy soft for a supposed mid flex board. Felt softer than my old broken in NS Evo of the same length and nowhere near as damp.


^^^^
+1 Had 159W Templar sold it agree with linvillegorge. Sold it cheap to a noobe he loves it….


----------

